# TC Opera Alphabet



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

This is just a game for fun. It will be just to suggest a subject, and then go with proposals following the alphabet, from A to Z.

For instance, favorite operatic fragments in youtube. I start with the 'A', and "Ah, non credea mirarti".






Next, it's the turn of other member with 'B'. One can't post twice in a row.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

B: Barcaruola a due voci from l'elisir d'amore


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Good, let's go for 'C'.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

C: Come un bel dì di Maggio


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Great.

_Dal mio permesso amato_






And now, let's go for the 'E'.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

schigolch said:


> Great.
> 
> _Dal mio permesso amato_
> 
> ...


Wow, that was incredible! 
Sorry, can't think of anything for E.

edit: Diana Damrau - Ei nel volto ha un non so che
(Vivaldi - Europa Galante)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Can I cheat? I can't think of an aria starting with an F, but if we drop the interjection "Ah", we could do this (starts at 1:23 - a great excuse for me to post a clip of a certain Russian girl)






Although, I must confess, her singing here is not good. She has improved a whole lot ever since. I'm almost ashamed of posting it - but she looks great!

Oh by the way, Follie, Follie which follows does qualify! There we go!

In any case, if you guys don't allow the cheating, I have just remembered another one which is valid, no doubt:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I like this game 

*G*iorni poveri vivea - Azucena Il trovatore


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Very good, we are progressing well!.

_Hélas, mon coeur s'égare encore_






Let's go for the 'I'.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

J: Jägerchor (Freischütz)


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

K: Such a beautiful aria, "Kuda, Kuda".






We are almost at the middle.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Or . . .


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

*M*

M'odi! ritorna a casa. Rigoletto


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Good!.

Non fu sogno:






Let's go for the 'O'...


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

May I add one more "N"?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

*Ô* 

Hamlet: Ô vin, dissipe la tristesse


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

P: Poveri fiori (Adriana Lecouvreur)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hope nobody minds another *P*

The incomparable bel-canto tenor Juan Diego Flórez in Povero Ernesto from Don Pasquale


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Quando le sere al placido.






And now, for the last choices...


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh, this one too! This one too!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

And this one!


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

We need an 'R'....


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

schigolch said:


> We need an 'R'....




Your wish ....


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Now for the 'S'...


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

S: Saloma's dance


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Just in case that last one is disputed, here's another:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Tu che di gel sei cinta


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

U: Un di all'azzurro spazio


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

V:

V pokhid, u pokhid... Skazhy meni, tayemna dole:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Dang! Got to the "U"s before I could sneak in "Tu che le vanita" from _Don Carlo_!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

The 'x' is difficult....

Let's use the opera _X, The Life and Times of Malcolm X_, and its overture:

X, overture


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

We are close, just need 'Y' and 'Z' to complete...


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

im thinking of one for 'Y' but in the meantime

*Z* Zitti! Zitti! from Rigoletto by Verdi


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

It's not perfect, because I cheated.

(Bess) You Is My Woman Now


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

ooopera said:


> It's not perfect, because I cheated.
> 
> (Bess) You Is My Woman Now


I actually thought of that one, but said to myself, "Nah . . . that's cheating." 

I also thought I'd sneak in my aforementioned _Don Carlo_ "Tu che le vanita" by translating it as "You who know the vanity"


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

amfortas said:


> I actually thought of that one, but said to myself, "Nah . . . that's cheating."
> 
> I also thought I'd sneak in my aforementioned _Don Carlo_ "Tu che le vanita" by translating it as "You who know the vanity"


You are so fair. And now I'm ashamed.

But, Amfortas ... maybe we can start together new topic. Something like How to cheat? Or Cheat tricks? muahahahaha


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

If schigolch & everyone doesn't object we can do Operas A-Z

*Andrea Chénier*


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

_Beatrice et Benedict_ by Berlioz (I better get extra credit for this one  )


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I was thinking on one of composers, and later something in the lines of rgz's last post, but it's ok with operas too. Let's see if we can complete this one!: 

Cyrano de Bergerac:


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Donnerstag (aus Licht)






And another one (if donnerstag doesn't suits all criterion):


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I've been waiting patiently for all the Fidelio fans ... too late :devil:


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

G IS MINE

Żeleński; Goplana


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I Lombardi alla prima crociata


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

*Król Roger*


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hope nobody minds another *K* but I'm really getting into Khovanshchina & it's a great excuse to post this.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Lohengrin


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Is anobody even checking these links anyway?

BECAUSE I DON'T

HO HO HO HO


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I am paying no attention whatsoever.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> I am paying no attention whatsoever.


I am  and here's another *M*. I'd love to know where he'd hidden the pin.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Nina.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Owen Wingrave


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Pelléas et Mélisande


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Queen of Spades:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Some true Bs, not counting the ones that have La, or The, or Il, etc in front of the B word, or the ones that only start with a B in English translation of the title:

Bastien und Bastienne – Mozart

Beatrice di Tenda – Bellini

Béatrice et Bénédict – Berlioz

Benvenuto Cellini – Berlioz

Betulia Liberata – Mozart

Billy Budd – Britten

Bluthochzeit – Fortner 

Bocaccio – von Suppé

Boris Godunov - Mussorgski

Oops, I replied to the initial post by Annie, not realizing that the thread was much more advanced and had another page.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Rasputin - Rautavaara


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Queen of Spades:


This actually starts with a P.
I can't think of a true Q in original language.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Some true Bs, not counting the ones that have La, or The, or Il, etc in front of the B word, or the ones that only start with a B in English translation of the title:
> 
> Bastien und Bastienne - Mozart
> 
> ...


:lol:

Dearest sweetie-pie Alma you're supposed to name the next opera in the alphabet (clue is in the title of the thread). MamaS's was *Q* although she cheated a bit it should have been in the *P*'s. Slight lee-way is allowed - especially if I want an excuse to post another video  - but you can't go back 16 letters.

Pick an opera beginning with *R* and post a video to illustrate.

[*Sigh* memo to Frederik you just can't get the staff these days.]


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Rasputin - Rautavaara


Btw, do you know why Rasputin?

BECAUSE TWO TIMES MIEDVIEDIEV

Ahahahahhahahahah!

Och, wait...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> :lol:
> 
> Dearest sweetie-pie Alma you're supposed to name the next opera in the alphabet (clue is in the title of the thread). MamaS's was *Q* although she cheated a bit it should have been in the *P*'s. Slight lee-way is allowed - especially if I want an excuse to post another video  - but you can't go back 16 letters.
> 
> Pick an opera beginning with *R* and post a video to illustrate.


Yep, like I said, it was a question of not seeing the next page. I've added the Rasputin video.



> [*Sigh* memo to Frederik you just can't get the staff these days.]


Indeed!:lol:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Samson et Dalila


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Tannhäuser


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

*U*

To give it its full title: Un ballo in maschera

The divine Dima & Sondra


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

V:

Moniuszko - Verbum Nobile:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> I can't think of a true Q in original language.


How about _Qapla' batlh je_ ("Success and Honor")?

When in doubt, always turn to Klingon opera!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

W of course is Wozzeck


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I couldn't find any operas starting with X aside from this one: http://www.nytimes.com/1985/10/11/arts/opera-x-a-pre-debut.html
Sadly, no clips appear on youtube. I'd be interested in hearing it.

e: this review, however, makes it sound a bit less interesting
http://www.nytimes.com/1986/09/29/arts/opera-anthony-davis-s-x-the-life-and-times-of-malcolm-x.html


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

rgz said:


> I couldn't find any operas starting with X aside from this one: http://www.nytimes.com/1985/10/11/arts/opera-x-a-pre-debut.html
> Sadly, no clips appear on youtube. I'd be interested in hearing it.
> 
> e: this review, however, makes it sound a bit less interesting
> http://www.nytimes.com/1986/09/29/arts/opera-anthony-davis-s-x-the-life-and-times-of-malcolm-x.html


I already linked the overture of this opera:

http://www.goear.com/listen/dfbf1ea/x-davies

It's an interesting piece.

Now, let's go for the 'Y'.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> This actually starts with a P.
> I can't think of a true Q in original language.


Neither could I, that's why I compromised with this.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I can't think of any Y.

Oh, wait a moment, there is Yerma, by Villa-Lobos.






For a true Z with no articles before it, we have Rameau's Zoroastre. Mozart's Zaide would have worked too.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Neither could I, that's why I compromised with this.


 Qs in original language do exist, but with articles:

I Quattro Rusteghi by Wolf-Ferrari, and A Quiet Place, by Bernstein.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

schigolch said:


> I already linked the overture of this opera:
> 
> http://www.goear.com/listen/dfbf1ea/x-davies
> 
> ...


I think you made a mistake and uploaded a recording of someone banging on a piano at random


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Unlikely.

Well, we have completed also the "opera" alphabet.

Let's try now with composer surnames.

*AUBER*

Auber - Fra Diavolo: Non temete, signor... Or son sola - Joan Sutherland


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Embarrassment of riches for B!

I'll go for *BRITTEN*:


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

*B*eethoven, of course -- though I still can't figure out how to attach videos!


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Right now, it's more useful to attach composers with surname starting by "C", than videos...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

*Domenico Cimarosa* - Il matrimonio segreto


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

*Donizetti*

Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia: Com'è bello, Caballé


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

George Enescu


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Flotow


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Umberto Giordano - Fedora


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

*Handel*


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

*Ibarra*

Federico Ibarra - Alicia


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

*Janacek*


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Korngold - I'm coming round to him


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Ligeti


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

The daddy of them all: MONTEVERDI


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

*Otto Nicolai*


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

*Offenbach*

Offenbach - Les contes d'Hoffmann


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Puccini


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

*Qu Xiaosong*

Qu Xiaosong - The Death of Oedipus


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Sergei Rachmaninoff's Aleko


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

*Smetana* (though, as usual, I can't attach the *!**@! video).


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

MAuer said:


> *Smetana* (though, as usual, I can't attach the *!**@! video).


I'm sure you've tried this already but here goes ....

Find your YouTube and click on the address in your browser to highlight it, right click and 'copy'

Come on to here and click on the little icon which looks like a film strip. It will give you a box in which to 'paste' the YouTube address.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

I'll do it instead of you if you don't mind.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Sospiro was too fast for me. I'll go further:

Tchaikovsky


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

composers beginning with 'U'

Don't know any of them


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

*Viktor Ullmann*

Ullmann - Der Kaiser von Atlantis


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

schigolch said:


> *Viktor Ullmann*
> 
> Ullmann - Der Kaiser von Atlantis


Ouf - I knew we could rely on shigolch to find us a suitable "U".


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

*V*










Erm ....... let me think ....... erm .........


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

The obvious: *WAGNER*


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow . . . didn't think we'd come up with ANY opera composers beginning with "V" or "W"! Glad we dodged THAT bullet!

Now for the easy one:

*Spyridon Xyndas* (1812 - 1896), composer of such immortal classics as _Anna Winter_ (1855), _Il Conte Giuliano_ (1857), and his greatest hit, _O ypopsifios vouleftis_ [The Parliamentary Candidate] (1867).

I tried to come up with a YouTube clip, but there were just too many to choose from.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I get the impression that both amfortas & mamaS are taking the michael


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

sospiro said:


> I get the impression that both amfortas & mamaS are taking the michael


I had to look up that phrase, as it's unknown here in the States. But yes, it's safe to say that I am indeed "taking the michael."

But don't worry. I'll . . . um . . . put it back.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

We need indeed a sound document from one of Mr. Xyndas operas to qualify.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> ... easy one:
> 
> *Spyridon Xyndas* (1812 - 1896), composer of such immortal classics as _Anna Cuinter_ (1855), _Il Conte Giuliano_ (1857), and _I due pretendenti_ (1878).
> 
> I tried to come up with a YouTube clip, but there were just too many to choose from.


You're just being modest - please choose at least one.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

schigolch said:


> We need indeed a sound document from one of Mr. Xyndas operas to qualify.





sospiro said:


> You're just being modest - please choose at least one.


Um . . . actually . . . that was one of those "michael" thingies. The truth is, I couldn't find *any* examples of his operas on YouTube. 

But he *is* a real opera composer--honest!










And there is this one clip which *may* feature some of his music (someone else will have to figure that one out--it's all Greek to me).


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

ok, let's go for 'Y' then.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, you guys want a zebra for Y? I'll give you a zebra.

Eugène Ysaÿe, composer of the 1931 opera _Piére li houyeû_ which has the honor of being the only opera that ever set to music a libretto in Walloon.

Beat that!

Sorry, no YouTube link. A link to it is rarer than a link to the Chupacabra.
Oh wait, today there was a Chupacabra link that went viral! Never mind.
OK, it's rarer than a non-charming picture of Anna Netrebko.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Z of course is not as difficult.
Riccardo Zandonai, composer of Francesca da Rimini


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

OK that was fun - waiting for new game


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> OK that was fun - waiting for new game


 I love the smiley...
Annie, queen of smileys!:tiphat:

As for starting a new game, it's getting late here... maybe tomorrow.







then







then


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, 'X' and 'Y' are a little so and so... but let's continue with next TC alphabet: 

*Singer's surnames*

Allen, Thomas: O vin, dissipe la tristesse


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Bayo, María


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Callas, Maria


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> I love the smiley...
> Annie, queen of smileys!:tiphat:
> 
> As for starting a new game, it's getting late here... maybe tomorrow.
> ...


Hee hee


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Gregory Dahl


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Poul Elming


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Ferruccio Furlanetto


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Gedda, Nicolai: Je crois entendre encore


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Hans Hotter


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Can't find any "I"s so we'll have to go with a TC nickname: Il Cioccolatissimo:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Maria von Ilosvay


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Janowitz, Gundula: Porgi amor


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Jonas Kaufmann:


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Lanza, Mario


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Sherrill Milnes


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Camilla Nylund, my favorite Leonore:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Olivero, Magda: È strano


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Luciano Pavarotti:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Why do I always get the difficult ones? But OK, here we go.

Thomas Quasthoff


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Samuel Ramey


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Christine Schäfer


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Bryn Terfel


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Violeta Urmana


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Rolando Villazón


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Rolando Villazón


 I like the girl in the red dress.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Charles Workman


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Elena Xanthoudakis


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Yershov, Ivan: Forging scene


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Agnes Zwierko


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

What next? How about singers by country of origin?

Unless anyone objects I'll kick off.

*Australia*

La Stupenda herself Dame Joan Sutherland


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Ljuba Welitsch of Bulgaria


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

*Canada*

Il Cioccolatissimo himself John Relyea


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Helge Rosvaenge -* Denmark*


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Peter Pears - England


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Natalie Dessay - France


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

G . . . G . . . .hmmmm . . . 

Hey, we have any singers from Germany? I dunno', maybe like a tenor or something?

Anybody?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> G . . . G . . . .hmmmm . . .
> 
> Hey, we have any singers from Germany? I dunno', maybe like a tenor or something?
> 
> Anybody?


There's an obscure guy who I don't think anyone's heard of. Could be OK one day.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

*Hungary*

László Polgár


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Franco Corelli from Italy


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Watanabe, Yoko - *Japan*


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Erik Kurmangaliev - *Kazakhstan*


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Lithuania - Violeta Urmana (who has been posted before, I know, but I rather like her)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Malta - Joseph Calleja


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Oooh, oooh!

Norway - Kirsten Flagstad






That is also, incidentally, the only filmed footage that exists of Die Flagstad.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Um . . . guys . . . we may be in trouble . . .

So far as I can tell, there is only *one* country in the world that begins with the letter "O"--the Sultanate of Oman, on the southeast coast of the Arabian Peninsula.

They are actually in the process of building a lavish new Royal Opera House in the capital city of Muscat. It should be pretty spectacular when completed.










Unfortunately, I have not come across any native Omani opera singers.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

amfortas said:


> Mmmm . . . guys . . . we may be in trouble . . .
> 
> So far as I can tell, there is only *one* country in the world that begins with the letter "O"--the Sultanate of Oman, on the southeast coast of the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> ...


It's in this kind of situation that one should look at Klingon opera for help.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

*Poland*

Mariusz Kwiecień


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Qatar anybody?

Or maybe this jolly group from Queensland, Australia:


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Russia - That Russian girl, you know


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Sweden: Anne Sofie von Otter


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Sweden: Anne Sofie von Otter


I just love that clip.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Gencer, Leyla - *Turkey*


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

*Uruguay *

Mr Netrebko


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Tenor Ruben Dominguez - Venezuela


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

This may be the end of this game because there are no countries that begin with W or X; for Y we only have Yemen, and for Z we only have Zambia and Zimbabwe; again, kind of hard to find opera singers from these countries.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> This may be the end of this game because there are no countries that begin with W ...


amfortas identified Peter Pears from England so I'll have Wales


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Opera composers by nationality/country of birth

*Austria*

Richard Strauss: Elektra


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Opera composers by nationality/country of birth
> 
> *Austria*
> 
> Richard Strauss: Elektra


Pssst, Annie. Richard Strauss was just about 100 % German.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Aksel said:


> Pssst, Annie. Richard Strauss was just about 100 % German.


:lol:
*
Britain*

Benjamin Britten


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Janacek - *Czech Republic*


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Carl Nielsen - *Denmark*


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

O darn, I missed the B, but I'll have to interrupt the flow and go back to B because I feel this is such a neglected composer just because he had the bad luck of being born in a then obscure South American country!

Carlos Gomes from Brazil


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Tamberg, Eino - *Estonia*


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Olivier Messiaen - France


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Germany? I can't possibly think of anyone. Who in the hell composes opera and is from Germany?
Hm... is Verdi from Germany? Nope, Italy. Berlioz? Nope, France.
Darn. I think those Germans weren't into opera very much.

Oh, who is this guy I haven't ever heard of? OK, he's from Germany all right although so obscure and unknown that it is kind of weird to pick him, but for lack of other options, there we go:


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Ferenc Erkel - *Hungary*


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Ferruccio Busoni - Italy


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Hosokawa, Toshio - *Japan*


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

When I think of Korean composers my first though is Isang Yun. I'm afraid that I haven't heard any of his operas (I think he wrote 4), so I'll cheat a bit and post his fantastic composition called Piri for solo oboe






*K* is still open for operatic fragmet.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Josef Rheinberger, born in Liechtenstein and best known for organ sonatas, has composed several operas, all quite obscure. The two that are considered to have some potential for revival are _Die sieben Raben _and _Türmers Töchterlein_.

I did find a link to _Die sieben Raben_ so, there you go, it's done for L!






I keep getting the zebras! At least I was able to quote Wagner above, hehehe.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Ibarra, Federico - *Mexico*


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Norway - Geirr Tveitt

Jeppe på Bjerget


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Again, I don't think we'll be able to find any opera composers from Oman. So, moving along:
Karol Szymanowski - *Poland*


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I guess we won't be able to find any composers from Quatar, either.

Bretan, Nicolae - *Romania*


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

OK, it's zarzuela, but I love this production of Luisa Fernanda by Federico Moreno Torroba from *Spain*


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Don't worry, Torroba also wrote a couple of operas.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Ahmed Adnan Saygun - *Turkey*


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Sergei Prokofiev -- born in *Ukraine*.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Federico Ruíz - *Venezuela*


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Alun Hoddinott - *Wales*

I know he wrote vocal music -- not entirely sure if it included opera.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Guess this is about the end, don't think we can find opera composers in Yemen, Zambia,...

Now, we can go with singers surnames and opera composers surnames.

For instance, with "A":

*Alfano* - Cyrano de Bergerac: Oh, Paris - *Alagna*

Now, for the "B"...


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

*Vincenzo Bellini*- _I Capuleti e i Montecchi_: *Kathleen Battle* - "O quante volte"


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Francesco Cilea - Maria Callas


----------



## FrankieP (Aug 24, 2011)

D:
Donizetti - L'Elisir d'Amore
Placido *D*omingo - Una Furtiva Lagrima


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

I can't find any other, so let it be the first name of singer instead of surname:

George *Enescu *(Oedipe) - *Elena* Cernei


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

*Carlisle Floyd* - _Susannah_: *Renee Fleming* - "Aint it a pretty night"


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Gounod, Faust, Gheorghiu, Jewel Song


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

*Handel*, Georg Friedrich - Vivi tiranno - *Horne*, Marilyn


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

I can think only of Soile Isokoski ... Help, anyone? Schigolch?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

The situation is not an easy one, indeed. Unless some member came up with an esoteric finding, I guess we've reached the end of this difficult alphabet.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Leoš *Janáček*

The Makropoulos Affair 
Dalibor *Jedlička*

(







courtesy of google)


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, but then we are jumping over the 'I', are we not?. 

*Kollo*, René - Glück, das mir verblieb - *Korngold*, Erich Wolfgang


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

*Leoncavallo*, Ruggero - Pagliacci - Giacomo *Lauri-Volpi*


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

*Mozart*, Wolfgang - Idomeneo - Edith *Mathis*


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

ooopera said:


> I can think only of Soile Isokoski ... Help, anyone? Schigolch?


These are opera composers whose surnames start with I:
Jacques Ibert - 6 operas - Persée et Androméde, Angélique, Le Roi d'Yvetot, Gonzague, L'Aiglon (acts I and V), Barbe-Bleue
Alexander Ilyinsky - 1 opera: _The Fountain of Bakhchisaray_
Eduard Ingris - some 48 obscure operettas and one opera
Mikhail Ivanov - 4 operas, two of them never produced. The two that made it: _Potemkin's Feast_ (or _Potemkin's Holiday_) and _Zabava Putyatishna_Nicolas Isouard

Our best bet: Maltese composer Nicolas Isouard who composed numerous operas, some less obscure:


_L'avviso a Maritati_, Opera, 1794
_Artaserse, re di Persia_, Opera seria, 1794
_Il barbiere di Siviglia_, Opera buffa after Pierre-Augustin Caron de Beaumarchais, 1796
_Rinaldo d'Asti_, Dramma giocoso, 1796
_L'improvvisata in campagna_, Opera buffa, 1797
_I due avari_, Commedia per musica, 1797
_Il bottaio_, Opera comique, 1798
_Il barone d'Alba chiara_, Commedia per musica, 1798
_Ginevra di Scozia_, Dramma serio eroico, 1798
_Le petit page ou La prison d'état_, Opera, 1800
_Flaminius à Corinthe_, Opera, 1801
_La statue ou La femme avare_, Opera comique, 1802
_Michel-Ange_, Opera, 1802
_Les confidences_, Opera, 1803
_Le baiser et la quittance ou Une aventure de garnison_, Opera comique, 1803
_Le médecin turc_, Opéra bouffon, 1803
_L'intrigue aux fenêtres_, Opera, 1805
_La ruse inutile ou Les rivaux par convention_, Opera, 1805
_Léonce ou Le fils adoptif_, Opera, 1805
_La prise de Passaw_, Opera comique, 1806
_Le déjeuner de garçons_, Comédie mêlée de musique, 1806
_Idala ou La sultane_, Opera comique, 1806
_Les rendez-vous bourgeois_, Opéra bouffon, 1807
_Les créanciers ou Le remède à la goutte_, Opera comique, 1807
_Un jour à Paris ou La leçon singulière_, Opera comique, 1808
_Cimarosa_, Opera comique, 1808
_Zélomir ou L'intrigue au sérail_, Opera comique, 1809
_Cendrillon_, Opéra féerie after Charles Perrault, 1810
_La victime des arts ou La fête de famille_, Opera comique, 1811
_La fête de village ou L'heureux militaire_, Opera comique, 1811
_Le billet de loterie_, Opera comique, 1811
_Le magicien sans magie_, Opera comique, 1811
_Lulli et Quinault ou Le déjeuner impossible_, Opera comique, 1812
_Le prince de Catane_, Opera, 1813
_Le français à Venise_, Opera comique, 1813
_Bayard à Mézières ou Le siège de Mézières_, Opera comique, 1814
_Joconde ou Les coureurs d'aventures_, Opera comique, 1814
_Jeannot et Colin_, Opera comique, 1814
_Les deux maris_, Opera comique, 1816
_L'une pour l'autre ou L'enlèvement_, Opera comique, 1816
_Aladin ou La lampe merveilleuse_, Opéra féerie, 1822
_Une nuit de Gustave Wasa_, Opera, 1825
Someone with lots of patience and time might use YouTube to try and find some singer whose name starts with an I singing an aria from one of the above.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

*Nielsen*, Inga - Maskarade - *Nielsen*, Carl


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Jacques *Offenbach*
Les Contes d'Hoffmann

Alan *Oke*: Andrès / Cochenille / Pitichinaccio / Frantz

Les Contes d'Hoffmann playlist


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

In honor of our friend shigolch and his informative thread:

*Giacomo Puccini* - _Tosca_: *Rosa Ponselle* - "Vissi d'arte"


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Kallimeera K'ch'n *Qeb bI'reS*

cabaletta sung by composer's son *Qaq jaj vaD bI'reS*


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Kallimeera K'ch'n *Qeb bI'reS*
> 
> cabaletta sung by composer's son *Qaq jaj vaD bI'reS*


Um . . . Annie . . .








?????


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

*Ramey*, Samuel - Semiramide - *Rossini*, Gioachino


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

*Strauss*, Richard - _Der Rosenkavalier_. *Schwarzkopf*, Elisabeth - "The Marschallin's Monologue"


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Tchaikovsky - Kuda, kuda aka O where, o where - Richard Tucker


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey, I was trying to cheat and get *Thomas *Allen singing Ambroise *Thomas* but you beat me to it by posting a real one.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Letter U - This Swedish composer happens to also be an operatic tenor, so here he sings one of his own arias:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

joe thingummy-bob

James Valenti


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

*Weber*, Carl Maria von - Der Freischütz - Claire *Watson*


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Shall we start new round?

Maybe last name of conductor and last name of singer.

A: 
*Abbado*, Claudio - *Alagna*, Roberto


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

*Barenboim*, Daniel - *Becht*, Hermann

Here's Becht singing Kurwenal (not very well, sadly) in Barenboim's 1983 Bayreuth _Tristan_.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Franco Corelli, Fausto Cleva


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Victor *De Sabata*, Giuseppe *Di Stefano*


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Hm... I think your selection is more S than D.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Hm... I think your selection is more S than D.


You do the 'D' then


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Hm... I think your selection is more S than D.


OK, fine. How about *this*, Mr. Smarty-Boots?

Colin *Davis*, Diana *Damrau*


----------

